# Diagnosis, Treatment, and Management of Irritable Bowel Syndrome With Constipation



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Diagnosis, Treatment, and Management of Irritable Bowel Syndrome With Constipation and Chronic ConstipationPosted 08/10/2005http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/509930========================================


----------

